# [DELL D420] Making SD card work

## _stalker_

hi there!

I try to make my sd card reader on my DELL D420 work... and so far ... it doesn't.

some info about the chip:

```
 

# lspci | grep SD

02:01.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 18)

```

here is my kernel config, gentoo-sources 2.6.25-r8:

```

<*> MMC/SD card support  --->

<*>   MMC block device driver

[*]     Use bounce buffer for simple hosts

<*>   Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support

<*>     Ricoh MMC Controller Disabler  (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

I also tried to emerge sdricoh_cs but I'm not sure it's the driver for my very chipset.

the point is that, when I insert a SD card into the reader, I have the following node in the dev filesystems:

```

brw-r----- 1 root disk 179, 0 oct 11 12:26 /dev/mmcblk0

```

but I don't have any /dev/mmcblk0p1 so I can't mount anything while the SD card actually has some data on it.

do you guys have any idea?

any feed back appreciated.

julien

----------

## FizzyWidget

http://intr.overt.org/blog/?p=59 - might help

----------

